# hogs in walton?



## I_like_to_hunt (May 12, 2009)

has anyone seen hogs in Walton county? i live in loganville and i hunt back behind my house(deer and small game are the only things seen back there). i found a pig skull back there but it was really old.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 12, 2009)

Seen a Dead Hog on the Athens Side of Walton county. Along the river. that is all i have heard of so far


----------



## shawn mills (May 12, 2009)

I lease land on the Alcovy and I promise you there are some BIG hogs on the river bottom. A buddy of mine killed three this past year around 300 pounds each. I also saw one hit and lying on the road just up the hill on the Loganville side of the Alcovy river bridge on Hwy 81 about 3 months ago.


----------



## p&y finally (May 12, 2009)

We got a pile of em that showed up here behind the house. Never seen any sign of them before, then this summer there everywhere. I'll try to get some pics posted tomorrow. Im off Grady Smith rd. (bout 3 miles from L'ville auto auction)


----------



## Milkman (May 12, 2009)

There are some in the area from Good Hope over toward High Shoals too.


----------



## dannybrig11 (May 12, 2009)

They are all around Hard Labor Creek Park. A friend of mine had permission to hunt the park as they were becoming a problem. He caught several, nothing real big but I am sure they are there.


----------



## bjgrant1967 (May 15, 2009)

i shot one in oct 2008 in Gwinnett CTY (lawrenceville area)
-they are there!!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 15, 2009)

I killed two this past December @ the Hard Labor State Park hunt.  There were 4 travelling the river bottom and I got the two biggest.  The biggest was around 225-250 and the other was probably closer to 150ish.

If you want to see pics, search the deer hunting forum for my post with hard labor in the subject.


----------



## mskillet1 (Feb 3, 2014)

im in loganville off 78 lee peters road if yall know where any are let me now id like to get one.


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 8, 2014)

I have seen pigs on lee peters rd. I cleared some land for a older guy and there was a swamp on the back side that was slap eat up in hog sign.


----------



## Break Stick (Feb 8, 2014)

Naw ain't no hogs !!!


----------



## JWT (Feb 18, 2014)

Break Stick said:


> Naw ain't no hogs !!!



Yeah, I agree with Break Stick!


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 19, 2014)

My father in law lives on Lee Peters Rd. He trapped and killed 2 last year on his property. There's more around there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 20, 2014)

We have them in Social Circle.


----------



## nick220 (Feb 20, 2014)

Where in Social Circle? I live right outside of Jersey. I went in the woods behind my house and have not seen any sign.


----------



## willec (Sep 30, 2014)

This year we have more hogs than i have seen in the past 12 all together.  On Jones Wood Road area I have 1 large Boar, 2 large Sows and 8 smaller hogs at my feeder


----------



## cneedha1 (Oct 21, 2014)

willec said:


> This year we have more hogs than i have seen in the past 12 all together.  On Jones Wood Road area I have 1 large Boar, 2 large Sows and 8 smaller hogs at my feeder



need help killing them?


----------

